# Need help in making silky-smooth Panna Cotta



## Chopstix (Oct 7, 2004)

*How to make Silky-smooth Panna Cotta?*

I just had the silkiest, smoothest, most delicate, does not break up easily, and yet jello-quivering Panna Cotta at an excellent Italian restaurant here.  The texture was so luxurious in the mouth. Can anyone share any tips on how to make it this way?  Thanks! Mine usually comes out just heavy and creamy.


----------



## Chopstix (Oct 9, 2004)

I just had the silkiest, smoothest, most delicate, does not break up easily, and yet jello-quivering Panna Cotta at an excellent Italian restaurant here. The texture was so luxurious in the mouth. Can anyone share any tips on how to make it this way? Thanks! Mine usually comes out just heavy and creamy.  Or maybe you have recipes that come out silky-smooth?


----------



## Konditor (Oct 9, 2004)

*Panna Cotta*

1 Tbsp unflavored powdered gelatin
16 fl. oz. cold milk
8 fl. oz. heavy cream (preferably not ultrapasteurized)
1 vanilla bean, split
¼ cup granulated sugar

In saucepan, sprinkle gelatin over 3 fl. oz. of the milk; let stand 5 min. to soften.  Place over low heat; cook, stirring, until gelatin completely dissolves, about 5 min.  Stir in remaining milk, cream, and vanilla bean; cook, stirring often, until bubbles begin to appear around edges.  Remove from heat; cool slightly.

Remove vanilla bean, scrape seeds into the liquid.  Pour mixture into six 4-oz. ramekins or custard cups.  Cover & chill until set.

Immerse bottom of each ramekin in warm water for 30 sec.  Run tip of thin-bladed metal spatula around edge of cream; invert onto serving plates.  Serve with, for example, strawberry sauce and/or chocolate sauce(s) on the side.


----------



## Chopstix (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks Konditor!  I see your recipe combines milk and cream.  Maybe that makes the end product smoother.  My recipe is pure heavy cream and gelatin. Will try yours. Thank you!


----------



## kyles (Oct 9, 2004)

There is a dreamy pannacotta dish at Wagamama, my second favourite restaurant in England, which is partially frozen, call coconut pannacotta ame, it's gorgeous and smothered in a delicate caramel sauce. I have both Wagamama cookbooks in my possession and neither of them contain the recipe, grrrrrrrrrrrrr.

We had panacotta made with pandanus leaves whilst travelling on Singapore airlines. Heaps of people gave me theirs, as it was a suspicious green colour (and the fact that I told everyone that pandanus was a Singaporean term for panda helped  :P ) It was the most delicious thing I have ever eaten on a plane.

None of this helps you unfortunately, but good luck!


----------



## Chopstix (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks Kyles!  You reminded me of the last panna cotta I made.  I substituted the instant coffee called for by the recipe with the pulp of kaffir lime leaves (which I brought back from Bangkok last year and which kept well in the freezer) and used fresh coconut milk instead of cream.  I dressed it up with an 8-inch tall pandanus leaf in each margarita cocktail glass. It looked elegant and tasted beautiful, a perfect dessert to an Asian-themed dinner.  The only problem I thought (though I think no one noticed) was that the texture was not smooth even after I strained the liquid before letting it set. I need to work on this recipe some more...


----------



## Chopstix (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks Kyles!  You reminded me of the last panna cotta I made.  I substituted the instant coffee called for by the recipe with the pulp of kaffir lime leaves (which I brought back from Bangkok last year and which kept well in the freezer) and used fresh coconut milk instead of cream.  I dressed it up with an 8-inch tall pandanus leaf in each margarita cocktail glass. It looked elegant and tasted beautiful, a perfect dessert to an Asian-themed dinner.  The only problem I thought (though I think no one noticed) was that the texture was not smooth even after I strained the liquid before letting it set. I need to work on this recipe some more...


----------

